# Beer



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

what is your favorite? Here's mine while I wait for the chicken to marinate.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

JamesF said:


> what is your favorite? Here's mine while I wait for the chicken to marinate.
> View attachment 370209


Really, Creme Brulee Beer ! What happened to Molsons, Heinikin, Labatts, IRON CITY, Pabst Blue Ribbon !! Just kidding ! Enjoy your beer !! It amazes me how many beers are out there now. 

Probably my favorite beer of all time, was any 3.2% beer, after I turned 18, and could go into Lefty and Jims in Warren for a few. Those were the days. John


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Free followed by cold.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

I like some of the craft beers, but give me an ice cold Moosehead Canadian and I’m happy


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This beer is actually very good. High in taste and alcohol content. Very smooth for a stout beer. Not bitter and goes with a lot of foods.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Busch Light. No question.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

walleye willey said:


> I like some of the craft beers, but give me an ice cold Moosehead Canadian and I’m happy


When I was still teaching, Moosehead was our go to beer. Not because of its strong flavor, but because we used to buy it for $5 a case off the beer truck. That was a LONG time ago !!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Ice cold Natural Light.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

This is harpoons brewery ale. Only available at the brewery in Boston. That brewery tour got me started brewing my own.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

Modelo is the best thing to come out of Mexico in a long time, except for that cactus juice some people like.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I'm a twisted tea guy for sure!

...call it what you want ... don't care hahaha. Pounded my share over da years. 

Hams
Busch 
Miller high 
Honey brown
Good ole rolling rock
...back in the day...grandpa always had the genesee going on.

...whatever makes IT for you...

...six pack tip back OGF.

Oh boy!


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Man I thought this was supposed to be good beers, lol. I see a lot of stuff I vowed to never drink again!!!
My go to still is Bells two hearted


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

dipNrip said:


> Man I thought this was supposed to be good beers, lol. I see a lot of stuff I vowed to never drink again!!!
> My go to still is Bells two hearted


Guinness....Nectar of the Gods


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

JamesF said:


> what is your favorite? Here's mine while I wait for the chicken to marinate.
> View attachment 370209


 their hot cocoa is good too.


dipNrip said:


> Man I thought this was supposed to be good beers, lol. I see a lot of stuff I vowed to never drink again!!!
> My go to still is Bells two hearted


 also a good one!

I like anything that Untitled Art puts out. Left hand milk stout, R shea in akron has good beers, fat heads head hunter, rinegheist truth, 21st amendment watermelon wheat, Ace pineapple cider, Guinness, hoof hearted, nowhere in particular. Too many good beers


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If I'm drinking 6 or more throughout the day/evening in the summer,Coors light.

If I want to have a 1 or 2 for flavor, any dark stout will do.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

bud


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

My usual.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I like most of Great Lakes selection and also Founder's selection! I like the IPA's but will drink pretty much anything that says beer!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

On a Corona Premium kick now...


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I like beer


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

A couple of cold Yuengling's and a couple dozen hot wings


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I truly love almost all beer... at the core tho, i'm a cheap beer junkie...busch light, bud light, pbr, coors..etc.
I am currently on the craft beer kick… And I love these:


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

bad luck said:


> On a Corona Premium kick now...


Enjoy your EO/PO block copolymer surfactant they add to give a foam head.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

JamesF said:


> what is your favorite? Here's mine while I wait for the chicken to marinate.
> View attachment 370209


Southern Tier does a great job with the dessert stouts. Somoa This and Hot Coco are my favorites from them.....so far. A 4-pack on the ice makes even the little guys fun to play with.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

A two pack is good for


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Patricio said:


> My usual.


I second the spotted cow but the only state i know of to buy it is in Wisconsin.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I got the cheapo route when I'm out n about and at deer camp but around home I like Warstiener but we generally have some Rolling Rock in the fridge also.
Good luck !


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Warstiener “Because life is too short to drink cheap beer”


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

camo black i dont like see thru rice beer lol you can drop a flashlight in it and ya cant see it hahaha


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I like a cloudy beer. My friend calls clear beer; near beer. But he brews his own. Some are pretty darn good.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

what if ya could eat beer with a spoon ? like puddin


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I once had a pudding cake.
That was in the UK. It was a desert, really good. You could taste the dark beer in it.I wish I could get it here, even though you wouldn't get drunk on it. There are certain things that you can relate foods with. That was one of those days, I'll never forget.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

musky 1 said:


> I second the spotted cow but the only state i know of to buy it is in Wisconsin.


It's not exported out of Wisconsin, which is where I live these days.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Patricio said:


> It's not exported out of Wisconsin, which is where I live these days.


Well that is just selfish!!!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Happy International Beer Day!


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Arrogant Bastard Ale is my favorite, always try to have that in my fridge, always keep some Yuengling on hand. I enjoy a good IPA and a Marzen, I guess I like beer, I mean I really like beer....


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Shiner bock hits all the right spots for me.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Stella Artois followed by most any Porters or Stouts 
I know One end to the other


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I remembered when I turned 21 and bought a 12 pack of Busch light for $3.99 lol $4.21 out the door now it's $ 9.40 but I still drink the same beer lol.....


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good drink.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> View attachment 370413
> 
> Good drink.


that aint beer... Thats Barley Wine...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> that aint beer... Thats Barley Wine...


You didn’t like it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> You didn’t like it?


I have not tried it... Beers with that level of Alcohol have to sit for a year before I drink them.

Heres a 6 pack of beer I picked up today. One of my disappointments was when Brew Dog opened and they informed me they do not make a scottish Ale. Company from Scotland that does not make a Scottish Ale.. Blasphemy I think..


----------



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

Busch when I can’t get Duke


----------



## mr max (Apr 17, 2008)

Strohs & Robin Hood ale from my teens until they quit brewing.Then switched to Moose Head and Bass ale.When ipa's came out I found my true love 
hop bombs.My current go to is Sierra Nevada's Torpedo


----------



## Dmac82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Fat Heads Bumbleberry or Red Stripe


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Summer beer, Landshark with a lime. Winter beer, Fat Tire. I like cheap beer, expensive beer, light beer or dark beer, IPAs and lagers and anything in between. I’ve only poured out a few beers that I couldn’t drink.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> Really, Creme Brulee Beer ! What happened to Molsons, Heinikin, Labatts, IRON CITY, Pabst Blue Ribbon !! Just kidding ! Enjoy your beer !! It amazes me how many beers are out there now.
> 
> Probably my favorite beer of all time, was any 3.2% beer, after I turned 18, and could go into Lefty and Jims in Warren for a few. Those were the days. John


Lefty & Jims! What a blast from the past! In college some buddies of mine rented a house directly across the street! We had fun.


----------



## Denny Fieglein (Feb 4, 2020)

JamesF said:


> what is your favorite? Here's mine while I wait for the chicken to marinate.
> View attachment 370209


 I make my own.


----------



## Denny Fieglein (Feb 4, 2020)

Denny Fieglein said:


> I make my own.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

mr max said:


> Strohs & Robin Hood ale from my teens until they quit brewing.Then switched to Moose Head and Bass ale.When ipa's came out I found my true love
> hop bombs.My current go to is Sierra Nevada's Torpedo


Drank a lot of Robin Hood back in my last year of high school days. Uncle would bring it back from Pa. and had a fridge in his garage full of it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> View attachment 370413
> 
> Good drink.


Damn almost 10%?..a couple of those would relax ya.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dmac82 said:


> Fat Heads Bumbleberry or Red Stripe
> View attachment 370447
> View attachment 370449


Bumbleberry is good shlt.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That Southern Tier,is also 10%.
A few of them;will relax you


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Damn almost 10%?..a couple of those would relax ya.


This is another really good beer from Victory. It’s only 12%. 
It’s a Friday go to. Only one of course.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

bobk said:


> This is another really good beer from Victory. It’s only 12%.
> It’s a Friday go to. Only one of course.
> View attachment 371205


Looks good. The last Victory,I had was a bit on the bitter side. How does this one compare to the others?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

JamesF said:


> Looks good. The last Victory,I had was a bit on the bitter side. How does this one compare to the others?


I don’t notice a bitter after taste with the 12. It’s a good heavy beer. I like it better than the golden monkey.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

This beer has taken over my life for the past year. I drink no other. 13%. 2 per night gives a wonderful cozy feeling. Pitch black dark, boozy finish but delicious.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

It's hard to beat an Imperial ale.


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

Denny Fieglein said:


> View attachment 371177





Denny Fieglein said:


> View attachment 371177


I’ve got 6 gallons in my secondary fermenter, 18 days in total, getting close


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What kind of beer are you brewing?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I like.....m.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

Doing an all grain cream ale type, but used 3 ozs of hops this time... thinking it’s gonna have a little hop bite


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Took the day "off" tomorrow to paint. My reward for moving 2000lbs of furniture.....a growler of Listermann's Tiki Party 2x NEIPA with pineapple & coconut. 10% ABV, but not boozy at all.....just fresh pineapple & hops.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Mango Oberon and UFC tonight. Only 5.8% ABV, but tasty and I got two growlers.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've tried a mango beer. A little too sweet. But not bad overall.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sonder You Betcha Orange Julius......can't wait until Friday!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> If I'm drinking 6 or more throughout the day/evening in the summer,Coors light.
> 
> If I want to have a 1 or 2 for flavor, any dark stout will do.


Coor's ??? I heard that the vats are connected to the restrooms at the Coor's brewery


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I like em all except for COOR'S and Miller Light Miller is Okay BUT don't like the light but my favorite is COLD


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Been liking this during the hot summer months!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is one I usually don't pass up when I find it.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is my go to when I can find it and payday is a couple days away.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

There are a ton of beers to choose from. I'm starting to get into some of stout beers. Some have a cream style taste. I don't care for the bitter hop style, though.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

In no particular order...
Hacker-Pschorr Octoberfest at Costco
Hofbrau octoberfest Costco
Sam Adams octoberfest 
Great Lakes IPA
Sam Adams IPA
session beers are..LaBatts..Oberon..Blue Moon, and sometimes, all of the above 
I do NOT drink light beer.

Remember, life is too short to drink cheap beer!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Warped Wing Flyer Red is pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I do like many beer's. However, being diabetic limits when I can have a beer. Like many other foods and drinks, my blood sugars tend to spike. This makes purchasing a four pack of really good beer a bonus. It can last a week to two weeks. If some of you think thats a problem, only having a beer now and then; for me ,it makes it more enjoyable. Otherwise I would have a problem.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Tried PBR Hard Coffee... even my alcoholic friends wouldnt take the rest home. If you like chocolate milk shakes.. this is for you..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Dovans said:


> Tried PBR Hard Coffee... even my alcoholic friends wouldnt take the rest home. If you like chocolate milk shakes.. this is for you..


That's the chance we take, trying something new.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 373165
> 
> 
> This is one I usually don't pass up when I find it.


I call that Blackout Bohdi, one of my favorite happy hours has it on draft for $3.00 a pint, 3 or 4 of them and I'm not remembering much, good stuff


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

mike hunt said:


> I call that Blackout Bohdi, one of my favorite happy hours has it on draft for $3.00 a pint, 3 or 4 of them and I'm not remembering much, good stuff


Damn good stuff! One local bar we like to get wings at has it on tap. I know I'm in trouble when I order a tall one and my wife's eyes roll!


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

When my wife rolls her eyes, I order 2 !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Bprice1031 said:


> View attachment 373165
> 
> 
> This is one I usually don't pass up when I find it.


Thats a good drink.


----------



## RGonzales714 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone else here use Untappd to track the many different beers they may or may not have consumed? Also, Missing Falls Brewery in downtown Akron has some excellent beers. 7c's is one of my favorites.


----------



## Iconoclast81 (May 19, 2010)

RGonzales714 said:


> Anyone else here use Untappd to track the many different beers they may or may not have consumed? Also, Missing Falls Brewery in downtown Akron has some excellent beers. 7c's is one of my favorites.


Just found out about Missing Falls and stopped by early Saturday for a couple flights with my wife. Well rounded brews and a wide variety of styles for anyone looking to check them out.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is another really good one that is readily available.


----------



## Steven McMains (Aug 21, 2019)

I like beer that taste like beer


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Blackberry stout from Sons of Toil. Plenty of blackberry that dangerously masks the 8.3 ABV. Kind of in the middle of nowhere, but worth a trip, if you are in the East Fork Lake area.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sure do miss P.O.C. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

Most of the time I drink milwaukees best light unless I'm out at a restaurant or at jungle Jim's then is whatever sounds good


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I started over 45 years ago on Kohlers, .41 cent a quart. Moved up to the Rock in my 20's. Quit for 10 years then got on the PBR and been drinking it ever since.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Another BlackBerry stout. This is from Municipal brewing in Hamilton. VERY good. Creamy, lots of BlackBerry but not sweet....feels much stronger than the listed 8 ABV.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've been liking the stouts more and more lately. Creamy taste over the bitter hops.


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Love the stouts!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

AKAbigchief said:


> Love the stouts!!


Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I tried this IPA this weekend and it was enjoyable.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Stouts are at the top on my food pyramid.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FlyFishRich said:


> I remembered when I turned 21 and bought a 12 pack of Busch light for $3.99 lol $4.21 out the door now it's $ 9.40 but I still drink the same beer lol.....


I worked in the industry at the time. Busch was so cheap because Anheuser-Busch was actually thinking of discontinuing the brand! So, they knocked the price way down to see if they could rescue it. Rescue it they did!



JamesF said:


> That Southern Tier,is also 10%.
> A few of them;will relax you


Southern Tier makes some really good stuff! One of my favorite dessert beers is Young's Double Chocolate Stout fromEngland. It's like a big slice of chocolate cake in a can!

One of my first experiences with high alcohol beer was on a flight to Greece. The plane stopped at Frankfurt, Germany for refueling. I guess the airport was on strike, because nothing was open, but they wheeled out a couple of refreshment carts for us, since we had deplaned. I was 18 and my Brother was 15, and they sold us beer! No ID check! We drank that beer and got shnockered! We looked at it more closely, and it was like 12% alcohol!

Another time me and my Step-Dad were in San Francisco for a convention. One day I had most of the afternoon off, so I did a little exploring, riding the cable cars and whatever. We were staying at the St. Francis hotel at Powell and Geary streets. It was almost time to get ready to go out to dinner that night with some clients, but I still had a little time to kill. I noticed there was a little bar off the lobby, so I went in to have a beer.

At that time Anchor Steam Beer was maybe the only craft beer in the U.S. Fritz Maytag, heir to the Maytag fortune was pioneering this thing. I sit on a bar stool and notice a bottle of Anchor Steam on the back bar. I order one and drink it. Mighty tasty! I still have some time left, so I order another. After that second beer, it's time to head for the room. I get out of the bar stool and notice that my equilibrium is not quite what it should be!

The lobby of the St. Francis is the size of a city block, and I staggered the entire way through it to reach the elevators. I got back to the room and had to lay down for 30-40 minutes before I could get it together enough to get ready.

I will say that I am proud of American beer drinkers. I've been quite a few places in this world, and had the opportunity to drink some really good beer. It seemed, for quite a long time, that Americans were only interested in drinking watered down swill! Nowadays, I will say that the United States is brewing some of the best beers in the world!



Upland said:


> Coor's ??? I heard that the vats are connected to the restrooms at the Coor's brewery


I remember how astounded I was the first time I saw Coors Light! It was on another business trip, this time to Houston, Texas. We checked into our hotel which featured absolutely insufficient air conditioning! And this was in late April! I couldn;t imagine what August could be like. I cranked the AC to the max and headed for the basement bar! 

I sat down and asked the server what beers they had. She announced that they had Miller Lite, Bud Light, and Coors Lights! KAK! GUG! But, I had never heard of Coors Light before, so I ordered one. After two sips I called the server back over, telling her that there was no way I could drink it! It was like cold dishwater! Just hideous! She brought me a Bud Light to replace it. I nurse my way through a couple of those before returning to my room, which was no cooler or less humid than when I had last left it!

What a wonderful trip!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> I worked in the industry at the time. Busch was so cheap because Anheuser-Busch was actually thinking of discontinuing the brand! So, they knocked the price way down to see if they could rescue it. Rescue it they did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol on the coor light yuck


----------

